# It's that time again for SCADS!



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I been having allot of people contact me about when our next SCADS meeting is gonna be. It seems like there are allot of new faces getting into the hobby in the SoCal area. So I guess we can all brainstorm as to where and when the next meet will take place.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

If it's within 2 hours of home, I'm IN!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm wondering whose going to host this time. It would be nice to do a meet late February or March. I'll be going for sure.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm down to drive 2-3 hrs


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Andres the new SCADS Meeting date/ location adviser lol


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol! Not really. I just been having allot of people PM me asking when the next one will be. But I also enjoy the meets as well. Gives me an excuse to get out the house!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oops not sure how the little angry face got on my post! Lol! Weird!?


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll go if its not that far from where I live. ANy of you guys bring plants with you, or is it mainly just frogs?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm in for sure. i'll have cuttings, some springs, and cash 

-brett


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd be interested in meeting people if the schedule allows, although all I would have is some azureus and maybe springs.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Bump, bump. So where is this gonna be. Anyone?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

If i can make it I would like to trade some Bean beetle cultures for some other feeders like different types of isopods


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

first person to volunteer to host, i will make you a big, delicious steak. or perhaps i'll bring carne asada tacos for every one... 

bump bump bump 


... i'd totally volunteer if i didn't live in a 800 sq ft condo and only have 3 tanks and no breeding activity ... i wanna see a legit frog room! 

-brett


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

btcope said:


> first person to volunteer to host, i will make you a big, delicious steak. or perhaps i'll bring carne asada tacos for every one...
> 
> bump bump bump
> 
> ...


Ill host...lol, wish I could but if this is in April let me know cause
w ill be in Cali!!!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> If i can make it I would like to trade some Bean beetle cultures for some other feeders like different types of isopods


and mites hit up my bean beetles hard....so ill be in the market for bean beetles and isopods.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah booshift, you should of told me. I got BB and Dwarf Isos


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Currently im still fixing up my frog area/room I might be able to host the only thing is its super down south. So many of you would need to drive 1-3 hours to get here. Most of the time its in LA area and many of you are 30 mins -1 hr away


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I have a pool house near my house that we can rent. I think its like $100 bucks or something. Maybe we can have a SCADS BBQ, Trade, Pool party. If everyone pitches in for the rental of the pool house I can make it happen. I also have tables and chairs that we can set up in the room to make a mini frog show or something. Let me know if anyone thinks this is a good idea? Plus I live in a reasonable distance for everyone to come.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

JJhuang said:


> Ah booshift, you should of told me. I got BB and Dwarf Isos


I didn't know about my bean beetles. The mixed my new benzo anti mite spray was the day I saw it got hit. 

I may be contacting you inthe future for some


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Well I have a pool house near my house that we can rent. I think its like $100 bucks or something. Maybe we can have a SCADS BBQ, Trade, Pool party. If everyone pitches in for the rental of the pool house I can make it happen. I also have tables and chairs that we can set up in the room to make a mini frog show or something. Let me know if anyone thinks this is a good idea? Plus I live in a reasonable distance for everyone to come.


I would be willing to pay a small fee to attend. If you give me a month or so, I might even have a nice selection or rooted plants to offer.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im down for the small fee if we cant find anyone to host. But if people are willing to drive to 91914 area code then ill be able to host towards the end of march or April. Brian, Jason, Eric, John, and Dane dont seem to have seen this post yet. Maybe one of them might want to host if they are not too busy.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been pondering hosting again in the next few months, but I would be open to a poolside BBQ as well if Andre wants to put it together.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will find out what I can do tomorrow. I will let everyone know. I live in Corona so it shouldn't be that far for everyone.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Probably because I haven't been on thanks to the Verizon issues. I know I'm a bit of a ways out of the way for most people but I would be willing to host again. We had a great turn out last time, even with the crappy weather. Let me know if this sounds like something you all would like to consider. If not, count me in for wherever it may be!

Brian


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im down for Brians, Long drive for me but its worth it. I want to see how that big tank turned out.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I would definitely be down for going to Brian's. The last SCADS at his place was great. Please host it Brian.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Brian you are the man! Just give us a date and time and we will be there.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Renting a pool area is a nice idea, but there wouldn't be any vivs to see. 

I missed Brian's last time, so I am up for his house!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds good Brian, name the time and day.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nothing set in stone yet, but how does Sat. March 26th sound to everyone? Maybe around 5 o'clock? Also, maybe we can start PM'ing some of the other So. Cal froggers and see if we can get an idea of how many people plan on attending. 
Let me know if you have plans that day. If we have to set it back a week or 2 no big deal, but earlier isn't going to work for me. Hopefully the weather will be good. 

Brian


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Can we do it the week before? Sat. March 19.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds. Good for me


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

26th doesn't work for me, prior plans. Prettyuch any other though.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I probably can't do April 2nd or 9th. Not that my attendance is pivotal.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Redhead87xc said:


> Can we do it the week before? Sat. March 19.





evolvstll said:


> 26th doesn't work for me, prior plans. Prettyuch any other though.





phender said:


> I probably can't do April 2nd or 9th. Not that my attendance is pivotal.


Come on Phil!!!! You are always a pivotal part of any gathering you're invited too! 

How does something later sound, say around April 16th? Is that too far away for you all to wait? It gives everyone more time to get things together. 

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Works for me. Hopefully it doesn't rain this time so no one has to worry about getting in a wreck like last time.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

April 16th sounds much better.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Since I am not going to Frogday this year, I was hoping you guys would have something going this spring. If you can stand a NV person showing up, that date sounds good to me.

Sally


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

That would be great Sally, have not seen you since San Diego show a few years ago.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm down for whatever, April meet sounds good to me.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

woohoo! i'm excited. marking my calendar. you guys want to make plans for bringing food and such?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, after talking with some people and checking me and my wife's schedules it looks like April 23rd will be the best date for me if I'm going to host this time around. If everyone thinks this will work let's mark it on our calendars. PM me for info. Anyone is welcome to bring snacks, drinks or beer of coarse. Let me know if this date will work. 

Brian


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Miss the last one at jason house..can't miss this one! just need to know which date, so i can attempt to clear my schedule, really hard with school schedule, finals and stuff at end of march. Still need to grab some supplies from jason too..so would be perfect timing..

Steven


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

April 23rd is ok with me Brian. Your hosting so I think we should all try to be flexible to your schedule.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Works for me also, happens to be a day prior to my big 40th birthday!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

evolvstll said:


> Works for me also, happens to be a day prior to my big 40th birthday!


Sweet! Sat. was mine! 32... not quite an old fart like you dude! J/K of coarse... sorta! 

Well, if there are no objections then lets plan on Sat. April 23rd at 5 PM. Hopefully that gives people plenty of time to get stuff together and to clear their schedules. Let your frogger friends know! Hope to see all of you there!

Also, feel free to start listing what you may have available.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool I'm juiced! Hopefully I don't ave to drive through the pits of hell to get to your place again. The rain, sleet, and snow last time was a killer! Lol!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

will send a PM now


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill be looking for cork bark, plants, Male Varaderos, Golden Mantellas. Maybe looking for another pair of frogs if money permits. 

I should have azures froglets, Leucs, Yellowbacks, Bird poop tree frogs, Created gecko morps, I do have 2 Mancreek froglets that are doing good One from late december and one from mid January so they will be around 3-4 months old around then if anyones interested. 

I can bring hydei cultures, melenogaster, isopods


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The 23rd of April works for us.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is what I will bring most likely:

- 2 Powder blue sub adult females
- 2 Proven New River Adult males
- 2 Sub Adult Oyapocks
- Probable Bakhuis Pair

What is everyone else planning to bring?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm new on here, but I would like to bring some rooted cuttings if anyone is interested in trades. I'm trying to expand on my plant collection.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.
My girlfriend and I are new to the dart frog community.
We would like to come to your gathering.
So many of you already know each other. Is it ok
for us to come ? It would be rude of us to not ask and
just show up.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

We would actually encourage you to come. You can learn alot face to face with many of the veterans of the hobby. Check out others setups. And just get to meet new people.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree we welcome new faces. It's actually exciting to meet new individuals in the area. So come on through. 

Now for what I will be bringing. No frogs this time. But if anyone needs cork bark, driftwood, fruit fly cups, broms etc. Hit me up. I need to gather all my orders before I go to the meet. pM me or email coxdre1[email protected]


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Not sure if i' attending or not but I have 2-3 sub adult El Dorado pumilio I can bring. They are getting big.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

New people are always more than welcome! PM me for address and directions. The more the merrier! 
I will have fruit fly supplies (cups and lids, excelsior, media, cultures, culture kits), plant cuttings, maybe some springs, leucs from 3-14 months old, F1 green sips, CR auratus, Southern variabillis, a probable yellow back tinc pair, and maybe a few others. We'll see how the next month goes in the frog room. I may also have some different sized pieces of wood and have a few 20g long tanks to move out too. 
If any body has access to 500-1000 count 1 week old crickets they could bring I will take them off your hands. I may also be looking for a booming hydei culture.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I might possibly go and I have two extra adult female R.imitator, they are first generation from my pair. Looking forward to meet you guys, and I'm looking for a male R. imitator intermedius ( Tor Linbo ).


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

I will bring:

Cork bark
Tree Fern bowls and plaques
Plant cuttings
Few Bromeliads

Looking for:
Male Luec
Female Azureus

Thanks
Dean


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

When and where ? I'm new and would like to join.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

April 23 at Brians House. Pm him for more information.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got that extra female azureus to sell. Some cuttings for share/trade as well. 

Looking to buy bugs if anyone has any! I'm going to be building some big tanks soon that need seeding.

-brett


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Just pmed 10+ local So cal people about the meet that i have never seen there so hopefully we get some more new faces


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey all,

I have not yet been to a meeting but might be able to make this one. I have a question for you all...I have two standard lamasi, one I raised and one I was sold as a male. I have never heard calling, nor do I see them fighting. I have often thought of trading one to try to get a pair but never liked the idea of shipping one of my favorite little frogs. Does anyone have any they might like to try to pair up also? I could try to get photos to get opinions of what sex they might be. Both are around 3 years.

I need to go through my frogs stuff but might have some plants (burle marx fantasy and a few orchids), maybe some other odds and ends. Would love to get some O. lamasi tads if anyone wants to let them go?? or other thumbs....

Tammy


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is what I plan on bringing.

Potted plants:
Codonanthe sp. (from Antone)
Dischidia lancifolia
Pilea mollis 'Moon Valley'
Begonia 'Buttercup'
Begonia prismatocarpa
Tradescandia sp. 'Peru'
Aeschynanthus longicaulis
Peperomia serpens
Peperomia trinervis
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Syngonium rayii
Selaginella plana
Oak leaf Ficus

Cuttings
Pellionia pulchra
Pellionia repens
Philo. 'Burle Marx Fantasy'
Maybe some others

Frogs:
2 'Iquitos' vents - Todd Kelly line - 5-6 weeks ootw at meeting time (may be spoken for already)
maybe 3 almost adult leucomelas


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

You beat me to it Phender, was just thinking of posting mine the other day. 
Here's my list of what I should have available, stars are plants available in 2-4" pots, unstarred are what I can bring cuttings of, if anyone is interested in them.

*Alsobia dianthiflora
*Alsobia 'San Miguel'
Begonia 'Black Fang' (may have some in 2" pots)
Begonia 'Buttercup'
Begonia 'Emerald Jewel'
Begonia 'Hurricane'
*Begonia 'Manaus'
*Begonia prismatocarpa
*Begonia 'Shari A'
*Cissus amazonica
*Codonanthe carnosa
Dischidia nummularia? green and cream 
Dischidia ovata (saving one for phender)
*Episcia 'Chocolate Velour'
*Episcia 'Silver Skies'
*Episcia sp. (pink and brown)
*Episcia sp. (light green, pink, and brown)
*Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia' (Oak Leaf Creeping Fig)
*Fittonia sp.
*Glossostigma elatinoides (submersed)
*Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazilian Pennywort)
*Hydrocotyle verticillata
*Nephrolepis exaltata 'Smithii' (Suzie Wong Fern) 
*Peperomia rotundifolia pilosior
*Peperomia trifolia
*Peperomia verschaffeltii (Dwarf Watermelon Peperomia) 
*Pilea cadierei (Aluminum Plant) 
*Pilea glauca (Blue Baby Tears)
*Pilea microphylla (Artillery Plant)
*Polypodium polypodioides (Resurrection Fern)
*Riccia fluitans 
*Ruellia sp. 
*Scyphularia pycnocarpa (Possum Tail Fern) 
*Selaginella uncinata (Peacock Fern)
*Taxiphyllum sp. (submersed Flame moss)
*Vesicularia dubyana (submersed Java Moss)
*Vesicularia montagnei (submersed Christmas Tree Moss)

I'll probably have more to add in the next few weeks, as I get settled in my new apt and can start snipping again, and maybe get some of the other weird plants I have ID'd so I can actually list them. I'm mostly looking for trades right now. If you see anything you're interested in trading for, shoot me a pm. Thanks, and I look forward to meeting all of you next month


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a great meet!

Ill be bringing some plant clippings and can bring some azureus froglets if wanted. 

Pep. sp. Hawaii (from Antone)
Pep. Glabella (from Antone)
Pep. Serpens
Philo Grazielae

probably a few other clippings as well

Also I just received some springtails from Michael Shrom and can make a couple cultures if wanted.

Folsomia
Sinella
Tomocerus


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like there will be an awesome selection of plants and frogs as usual. I can't wait for the meet! 
If anyone happens to have any algae tad food I would like to try some for a few new things I have in the water. Pm me or just bring it along. My tadpoles will thank you for it! 
I also have a good friend who owns a local reptile store that wanted me to ask if anyone is looking for anything non frog related such as lizards, snakes, supplies, etc. PM me if you have something on your "want list" so I can see if it's something he can handle for you. 

See you all soon!


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Looks like there will be an awesome selection of plants and frogs as usual. I can't wait for the meet!
> If anyone happens to have any algae tad food I would like to try some for a few new things I have in the water. Pm me or just bring it along. My tadpoles will thank you for it!
> I also have a good friend who owns a local reptile store that wanted me to ask if anyone is looking for anything non frog related such as lizards, snakes, supplies, etc. PM me if you have something on your "want list" so I can see if it's something he can handle for you.
> 
> See you all soon!


Brain,

I just want to share these feeds that I use for my tadpoles that really made a difference. They are feed for cichlid, Dainichi Veggie Deluxe (w/ kelp and spirulina) and Dainichi Color FX with Cyclop-eeze. I used to have problems raising my tadpoles to froglets but not anymore. 

Randie


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going to try and make it. I must say, Brian's frog room is impressive.

Unfortunately, I don't have plants or animals to bring to sell or trade, I am new to the boards and to darts. I have a couple of leucs I bought from Brian a few weeks ago, and a White's I have had for several years.

I am looking for mantellas if anyone locally has any! Specifically expectata, pulchra, and viridis. Possibly aurantiaca as well.

I will let you know for sure Brian, within the next week or two.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread is a bit long for me to read through the entire thing but I saw "socal" listed so I was interested....is there a more direct way to get info about this?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

EvilLost said:


> This thread is a bit long for me to read through the entire thing but I saw "socal" listed so I was interested....is there a more direct way to get info about this?


More direct than reading the thread?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> This thread is a bit long for me to read through the entire thing but I saw "socal" listed so I was interested....is there a more direct way to get info about this?


SCADS is the Socal Dart frog meeting. It will be held at Brians house on April 23. You can pm him for directions and time. Its recommended to read though this thread and see what people are bringing/selling and possibly reserve some supplies or frogs.


----------



## skinnybonedog (Feb 18, 2004)

Since no one replied I assume no one has any Standard Lamasi?? I think both are female so if any of you have a male or a young frog of unknown sex let me know. 

Tammy


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

wow this thread has got people pumped! I saw people bringing ferns im interested in and that alone has me going. i'm in need of broms as well so hopefully there will be a variety of minis.

can't wait to see you guys


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Jon and I can bring some of the following to the show if anyone is interested, please pm me for details.

mancreek pumilio
chiriqui grande pumilio
el dorado pumilio
near adult luecs
taboga auratus
1 lonely matecho
chazuta intermedius
lowland fants
solarte pumilio
colon pumilio

possibly bri bri pumilio, vittatus, and F1 hawaiian auratus

thanks
ERic


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be bringing:
manzanita & possibly ghost wood
a few flats of assorted tropicals, begonias & broms (if you want something specific, pm)
pre-cleaned oak and mag leaves
springs and isos
repashy

and I can bring the following ON REQUEST:
vert kits/lids (need a week's notice to get them built), Solarte pums, two new vertical 10g with kits installed, clay based soil mix, or anything else from the website.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like this is going to be a great meet! I may not have allot of stuff to sell this time around, but im looking for stuff. Tax return is coming in April! Woot!
See you all there!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am offering a few frogs for SCADS meeting special pricing:

1) F1 Yellow Guyana Leucs (nonbanded): Group of 5 for 200- (3 grps available), normally 55 each. (Parents 1st picture, respresentative offspring 2nd photo)
-This is a newer morph in the hobby. In an effort to get this newer leuc morph established in the hobby I am offering a group of 5 (+3 months). This morph is larger than the nominant form. Their clutches range from 3-5 eggs. The eggs are also larger than the nominant form. 

2) F2 Banded leucs: 55- each (normally 65-). Group of 5 for 250- (2 grps available)
-representative offspring 3rd photo
3) F2 Nikita tincs: 55- each (normally 65-). 7 available, will do a group of 5 for 250-.
-pictures available upon request (pm or email)

Also have some odd and ends available:

1) proven male el dorado wc: 150-
2) Female Cobalts WC: 100 each or 150 for both.
3) Azureus young probable pair (nabors line): 175-
4) Bakuis trio: looks to be 2.1.0 (female is proven): 275-


-Plants available in 4" pots: 10 Each or 3/20-

1) Dorstenia Turnerifolia: Leaves up to 7" in mature plants. Grows 12-18" tall. Has a unique flower that turns purple in bright light. (images 5 and 6 of mature plant)
2) Anthurium Scandens (or similar species): A lower growing anthurium, great for tanks 18" or taller. (image #4 of mature plant)
3) Peperomia 'Watermelon' mini

-also some misc peperomia and vine type cuttings

-Well started white tropical springtail cultures for 10 each

-A few mini Blue springtail starter cultures for 10 each

PM or email with any questions

Thank You

Jason O'Neal
La Verne Ca 91750


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

I might not have any darts yet, but I'm definitely gonna try to be there! I could bring some aquatic plant clippings if anyone would be interested.  (microsword, java moss, java ferns, various crypts) Also, I'm looking for a mate/companion for my 7 year old male crestie, he has seemed a bit lonely since his tankmate died a couple of years ago.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Im hoping one of the SCADS will help me out with my fly shortage :

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/66172-fruit-flies-san-diego.html#post578811

-Frank


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want to swing by I can sell you some


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

What time will the meeting end and how long does the meeting go for? It's my friends wedding but I want to join this as well.

Also looking for FF cultures in orange county. For whatever reason, my ff died.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Starts at 5pm and probably goes till 10 or so. Most show up at 5:30 or 6. There is not really aset ending time though.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh man! how i wish I would of seen this sooner...I would of hustled on my tanks so they would be ready for these great deals!  I hope I can make it and meet you guys since I haven't been to a meeting before. This will definitely be an awesome learning experience for me and give me ideas to use...3 hour drive for me but I'ma try to clear my calendar


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Rik,

You should contact some of the guys on here. Some of us msy have already established vivs for sale. May save you money and give you an excuse to buy frogs.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Will anybody have any dart frog tadpoles for sale? Looking for auratus, leucs or tincs.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey Rik,
> 
> You should contact some of the guys on here. Some of us msy have already established vivs for sale. May save you money and give you an excuse to buy frogs.


Haha, I've come up with a million excuses to buy frogs already!...but patience is key. Don't want to get ahead of myself cause I've been there before 
I have all supplies to get the tanks done, but just need to actually do it. Plus, I'd rather gain experience from doing everything myself than taking the easy road...But they should be ready to plant by then so at least I'll pick up some plants and springtails. Thanks for your input though, I appreciate it! Looks like I will be making it down there so hopefully I will meet everyone from SoCal.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey no prob! Glad to help. See ya then!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a male azureus? 

Jason, I would be interested in a group of nikitas.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, It's a couple of weeks before SCADS and wanted to know if anyone is interested in any broms and crypthanus? I'm placing an order today from my supplier and wanted to know if anyone wants anything? I mostly order mini neos ( fireballs, Chiquita Linda) and many more. Crypts I can get (Cinnamon Stick', Cryptanthus 'Earth Angel') and more. The crypts have very beautiful colors and patterns. Broms I sell for $8 and crypts run from $10 to $12. I can also make packages for how much you want to spend. Let me know.

It's good to get stuff local instead of paying shipping.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a lot of 15 cup/ 5lbs bags of brewers yeast if anyone is interested please PM me, should run no more than $15 a bag (which is close to the price from Josh's Frogs before shipping). 

Haven't really looked at what frogs I should have available but to everyone that has PM me about pairs I should know by this weekend. 

Should be a good time! 

-Mike-


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Since it looks like I can still make it, I am looking for:

Male standard imitator (or can trade a female)
Male quinquevittatus
and could really use some wood to inspire another tank or 2 

I have 2 female powder blue tinctorius 1+ yrs available (would also consider a trade for male of different linage). 

Also 4 female E. anthonyi “rio passaje” . I would love to find a male or two, however I have not made progress in finding the right line. So if someone who has the right mate or more clout/knowledge to find these lovely girls a guy, I would be happy to pass them forward. More info: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/epipedobates/58466-rio-pasaje.html

I am really looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting everyone else
Sally


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be looking to buy a couple D. Vittatus froglets, if anyone could bring some along that'd be awesome.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have some money problems so I am sadly forced to sell some of my frogs. 
I have 
Sexed pair 1.1 "Southern Cobalts" Very large female.
1.1 Azureus proven Pair 
Trio of Proven Banded Leucs
Supposed female Blue Jean 
9 Orange Lamasi froglets
around 5 Adult Orange Lamasi Adults 10 + months Few look like females
5 5+ month old leucs
2 Banded Leuc froglets
1.2.1 Proven Nominal imitators
1.1 Birdpoop tree frogs
0.0.2 RETF

I should have a few Man creek froglets as well

I will have also Bean beetles and Producing Melenogaster 

I am selling them for less than I bought them for so..
Pickup welcome or can pick it up at the meet. 
Pm me or email me
-Jon


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a proven male escudo if any scads guys or gals wants him. I'm asking $250. Let me know. PM me.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

The azureus banded trio and cobalts are pending


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Im looking forward to meeting you people. Its been a long time since Ive been to a SCADS meeting. 

Anyone interested in 2 adult yellow galactonotus? No breeding or activity yet, not sure on sex. I would consider trades for probable pairs of Tinctorius or other full size frogs.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

Its been awhile since I've posted anything and I just wanted to let you all know that I will be at this meeting. I have been spending alot of time with my family and adding buying a new car and moving into a bigger home has really taking alot of my time. I am finally getting settled and wanted to let you all know that I will be at SCADS. I was really bummed that I missed the last meet. Can't wait to see you guys!

I will be bringing the usual: wood, mag leafs, FF media, some plant cuttings, film cans , maybe some Dwarf woodlice, springtails. I also have some Sex'd adult Leucs that I also might bring and one 3 month old Patricia.

Looking forward to seeing you all!

Oh..... hey Brian I got a gift for ya !


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone interested in the bluejean?


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone need a male azureus? He came with a trio I bought and I've noticed some aggression recently and am looking to unload him.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

messaged you


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Eric,

I need a male azureus. Can pick him up ASAP.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys,
If anyone is interested in yellow terribilis froglets let me know. I am not going to make the meet but I have someone headed that way who is and can hand deliver the frogs to you that are prepayed . I have plenty (seriously, LOL) and am offering them at a pretty damn competetive price so if you're intested please PM me (don't post reply here... I don't check DB too often anymore and won't see it) and let me know how many you're interested in. As far as info on them... I'll leave that below

Line: Stewart Euro line
Age: oldest about 3 mths, youngest about 1 month and range all between (quite a few starting to gain full color)
Price: $75 each or $70 each for 6 or more (try finding that price anywhere, LOL)
Shipping: Nah... these are only hand delivered to the SCADS show for now... if you really wanna buy some later I will be offering shipping on quantites of 10 or more later.

I don't have pics and really don't have much time to get them (I'm in medical school) but I have plenty of references and even people on this board who have seen them that can vouch. Let me know!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Last day to get on this brom order is Friday. Any SCADS guys or gals interested let me know. PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Pairs available;

1.1 Oyapock (proven) 
1.1 Inferalanis (proven)
1.1 Bakhuis
1.1 Citronella (no dot)
1.1 Citronella
1.1 Green Sip (maybe)
1.1 leucomelas
1.2 Dwarf Cobalt (proven)
1.1 Yellowback

Single adults; 0.1 proven Azureus and 1.0 proven Leucomelas.

Froglets-juvies; Leucomelas, Yellowback, Dwarf Cobalts, and Imitators.

Please PM me for more details. I will not be bringing any frogs up unless requested. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

My plant list changed, I lost some things in the move, and then gained some others once I got the plant rack set up and had more room to expand. Here's the final list, I wish I had had time to get the cuttings more established, but with having to move three times in the past month, it just wasn't going to happen. I can't possibly bring all of this, but if there is interest in any of it just send me a pm so I know to pack it up for the meet. These are mostly newer cuttings in 2" pots, if anything is more established I'll note it.

Pics of what I can bring:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z257/bonnielorraine22/Garden/IMG_5045.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z257/bonnielorraine22/Garden/IMG_5047.jpg

Alsobia dianthiflora x1 
Alsobia 'San Miguel' x2
Appendicula purpurascens x4 (orchid growing in 2" mesh pots)
Begonia 'Black Fang' x2 (little plantlets)
Begonia prismatocarpa x4 (have been growing over 2 months)
Begonia 'Shari A' x3 (little plantlets)
Callisia sp. (very small leaves, might be repens) x8
Codonanthe carnosa x1
Dischidia ovata x4
Episcia 'Chocolate Velour' x8 (4 established and ready to move to 4" pots)
Episcia 'Silver Skies' x7 (2 established)
Episcia unknown #1 x7 (dk green, lt green, pink leaves with hot pink flwrs)
Episcia unknown #4 x3 (1 in a 4" pot, green, silver, and pink leaves)
Ficus 'Quercifolia' x12 (8 established)
Fittonia albivenis x8
Hydrocotyle leucocephala x8 (established)
Hydrocotyle verticillata x8 
Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong' x3 (1 well established)
Peperomia rotundifolia pilosior x8
Peperomia serpens x4
Peperomia trifolia x4
Peperomia verschaffeltii x4
Peperomia unknown x2 http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z257/bonnielorraine22/Garden/Peperomia1closeup.jpg
Pilea cadierei x5 (1x4" pot)
Pilea glauca x8
Pilea involucrata x4
Pilea microphylla x5 (1x4" pot)
Pothos sp. x4 (small leaves with triangular stems) http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z257/bonnielorraine22/Garden/2011-02-28174304.jpg
Rhaphidophora x12 (unk. for now, either hayi or larger leaves of pachyphylla)
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla x4
Ruellia x6 (2x4" pots)
Scyphularia pycnocarpa x2 (Possum tail fern, 4" pots)
Selaginella uncinata x12
Syngonium rayii x4 (established)

Here's what I can currently take cuttings from. I won't be snipping anything unless I know someone is interested in it so let me know in advance please.

Alsobia dianthiflora (small plantlets)
Begonia 'Black Fang'
Begonia 'Buttercup'
Begonia 'Emerald Jewel'
Begonia 'Hurricane'
Callisia (dwarf)
Callisia warscewicziana
Encyclia polybulbon
Epidendrum porpax
Kohleria 'Peridots Tom Thumb'
Peperomia glabella
Peperomia velutina

Plants can also be picked up in Anaheim, if anyone wanted to wait until they were better rooted. Just let me know


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I am in need of some Plants for my pumilio tanks that Im currently building. Im not to sure what I want or need, but just a heads up to those who are bringing plants. Cant wait for the 23rd! Anyways I am working , but will prob ahow up around 6 or so. Ill try my best to get off early , but my boss is still a stickler when it comes to any time off. Cya then!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys getting juiced about the meet. Looks like there will be many plants. I need them! Also someone hit me up about this male escudo! I need to get rid of him. Already have a pair. I'm asking $250. Thanks


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

If anyone wants I got some Crested Geckos for sale/trade for frogs.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I will definately be at the meet. Im looking for some plants, broms and:

Pair of Varaderos
pair of Azureus
Pair of Tarapotos

And from Dane four 10 gal conversion kits

Please PM me with prices of any of the frogs mentioned so I can bring the cash.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pm sent to you bshmerlie


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! I've been blown away by the amount of people who have contacted me and said they were coming. Looks like a lot of new faces and many of the regulars as well! Please feel free to bring munchies and sodas and beer or maybe even some ice. I will have stuff here but if everyone who has contacted me shows it will be like feeding a small army! At least the weather is supposed to be nice so we can open up the garage and the backyard for places to display our stuff and room to hang out. 

Less than a week away! See you all next weekend!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Brian, maybe you could start a thread with the title "souther California meeting". I don't read all the posts here on the forum and passed up this thread because I didn't realize what it was. Not everyone know what Scads stands for....especially new members.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bshmerlie.

Brian didn't start the thread I did. We will make sure to take that into consideration next time. Hope to see ya at the meet.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

This is going to be a great meeting, can't wait. Cya this sat!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it but what does SCADS stand for?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Southern Calif. Area Dendrobatid Society


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like some kind of disease. "I met up with a bunch of folk from the Internet and wound up with SCADS."


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I got an empty 37 gal tall ( 30.5 W 12.5 depth 23.5 height) with glass top made by visio, Can be use for fish or darts. Bought it for 75 selling it for 60. Its brand new. Was planing and making a pumilio setup but decided not to.


----------



## Hub_Shark11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new to the PDF hobby, and have been doing lot of research on care, maintenance, terrariums, etc. I noticed that the next SCADS is coming up, wondering where it was being held, (being I'm from Long Beach), and if it is only open to those who are buying/selling goods, or if anyone can come. I'd just like get more experience and information from actual owners, rather than just reading websites. Let me know appreciate the help.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Pm MELLOWROO421 aka Brian For more info he is hosting it this time.


----------



## Hub_Shark11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome thanks, you happen know where in SoCal it's gonna be hosted?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup hubs! 

It's in the inland empire. Not sure if Brian wants me to post his city on the thread. Just PM him and get all the info. 

Brian, 

Im getting nervous for you! Looks like your small army is growing into the entire United States Military!

This is gonna be one good meet!

Status: JUICED!!!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Around 5 more days!!!!! Im as pumped as my first frog meeting.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone in SoCal interested in trading a female Bastimentos pumilio? I have a Saurian line "yellow" Basti that was sold to me as a female but "she" just started to call. 

Other frogs I'm interested in:
male Man Creek pumilio
male Powder Blue tinc (grey-legged preferred)

Other frogs I could trade:
one calling male R.fantastica lowland
one female R. fantastica (INIBICO, Stewart line)
one subadult orange A. galactonotus
azureus froglets, tadpoles, eggs
putative female Powder Blue tinc 

Thanks!

Ruprecht
[email protected]


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Brian,

I think we should all wear name tags with our DB names this time around. I remember we did it last time you hosted. Im seeing allot of new people on here I have never seen before who will be coming to the meet. It would be nice to put a DB name to the face. You guys chime in and let me know what you think?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> I think we should all wear name tags with our DB names this time around. I remember we did it last time you hosted. Im seeing allot of new people on here I have never seen before who will be coming to the meet. It would be nice to put a DB name to the face. You guys chime in and let me know what you think?


I was thinking the same thing Andre. My first meet was at Brian's last year and it helped having name tags. With as many new people that seem to be interested, I think it would be totally appropriate. I guess we can just make our own.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

BTW - since you're looking for a Protean tank: I do have a 60g cube (one of two identical tanks Jason made for me just before he left LA). Is that too big for you? It currently houses a breeding pair of red A. galactonotus and I would only consider giving it up if I could trade it for 3 or so smaller tanks (e.g. 12x12x18 planted ZooMeds). Ruprecht

P.S.: Sorry for posting here - my post count doesn't allow me to answer to your classified ad.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm looking for carnivorous plants ,Mexican butterworts ,Utricularia: “bladderworts”. Let me know I'll be at
The meeting. Thanks


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

So I am making the meet  Does anyone have any extra substrate they can take so I can buy...I need enough for and 18" exo cube and I wont have time to make my own before then. Should be getting all my plants for it and a 10 gallon vert as well, seems like there will be a good plant selection already.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

RikRok, Id contact Dane here on the forum and see if he can bring some. His website is Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants.

Are camera's allowed at the meet?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe so frank, I brought mine last time.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Camera's are welcomed! I'm glad Dane snapped and posted some pics last year. I plan on taking some photos to post and you are all encouraged to do so as well. Last year was quite a sight. The last few at Jason's and Danes houses have also been high turn out and full of lots of really cool stuff. I expect this one to have plenty of stuff worth taking pictures of!

The meet is in Beaumont, CA 92223

PM me for an actual address or directions and my phone number. 1 more long day at work! Can't wait til Friday's over!!!!

Brian


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey brain should we bring any food or anything? Or do we want to get a "group" order of pizza going?


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Is anyone going to be selling brom pups or substrate? possibly ABG mix?

Brian P.M. sent for your address.......

-Clemonde


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

SCADS FREEBIES:
I have a couple of things that I would like to get out of my house. One is a medium acrylic aquarium (about 24 x 12 x 36), it's a little too scratched to be a display tank, but it would make a great orchidarium or grow-out tank, the other is a 10g drilled for misting and drainage with a vented lid, has a crack on a side panel above the waterline that could be easlily sealed (has housed frogs, but has been sitting dry for close to a year.) PM me if you will commit to taking them at the meet!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It's open for people to bring snacks and drinks. I will have soda, nachos, chili and other junk food. 
Dane, I need some repashy calcium plus icb if you have it. I will also take the 10g if no one else wants it. 

See you all tomorrow. 
BTW I will have stickers for name tags for those who want them. 

Brian


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Found homes for the tanks listed above, but I do still have two 4-5 month solarte that I'd like to move to make room for the emerging froglets in the parent's viv. $110 ea, or both for $200.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone carpooling from the LA area? 

-Clemonde


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome meet!! Great turnout. 
Thanks Brian for the froglets and the Azureus and hosting 
Thanks Jason for the Springs
Thanks Mike for the Leucs. Still want those Cits man. haha

And whoever bought frogs off me, Enjoy


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Ya, Awesome meet! Thank you very much for hosting Brian. 

Cant wait to 'instal' all these new plants, leaves and driftwood! Thanks for the hook up everyone!

Thanks for the frogs Eric and Mike.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

What a great turn out. Thank you very much Brian for being so welcoming and opening your house to us. I had a great time meeting everyone and putting a face to peoples forum names. Your frog room was incredible!  

-Clemonde


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Alll I can say is great meet! 

Thanks Brian for hosting again!

It was great to see some new faces as well.

Thanks JJ, Mike, Nate and Jason for the awesome frogs!

If I get the garage done soon next meet is at my place!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks to Brian & family for hosting! These events keep getting bigger and better. Special thanks to Phil and Bonnie for the plants, as well as everyone that picked up supplies from us.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Man.......what a meeting. I didn't even get home till midnight! It was nice to see everyone. Eric thanks again for bringing those tiles. Jason......its always good to see you man. Mike...I'll buy those cits off you! Lol j/k JJ! Thanks Brian for the sips and Nate for the tincs. It was nice to have meet you Bonnie and thank you for the plants. Shoot me your email. I would like to possibly come by and see what other plants you have. Thanks Dane for the plants and listening to me complain about my job. Lol. Jon it was nice to see you. Hopefully one day ill have a quarter of the amount of pumilio you have! Lol. I could keep going with this , but I need to get ready for the family easter hunt. I was happy to have meet all the people who attended SCADS for the first time and I hope to see you at the next meeting. Thanks for hosting Brian and for the hospitality. See you all at the next meeting!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for hosting Brian, you have a beautiful house! I had a great time getting to meet everyone, it's nice to know who I'm chatting with online. Thank you to everyone who bought plants!! Now maybe my friends will stop making fun of my quirky little venture


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for coming last night. We had a great time meeting the new faces and hanging out with all the regulars as well. It was a great turnout with tons of really cool stuff. I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as I did! 
Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASON!!!! (Evolvstll)

Here's some pics I took last night.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol you had to throw in that pic of me didn't you.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

With that pose???? Who could resist!  Besides, you just so darned photogenic!! LOL





SamsonsFrogs said:


> Lol you had to throw in that pic of me didn't you.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha! That's funny.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

*Pictures!*

Well I didnt get many frogs willing to pose, but I did snap a few postable ones. I really like the front opening vivariums so I can get level with the frog for the photo. Problem is, they run when you open the door. Oh well.. Some of these are through the glass, and others not. Im sure you can tell the difference. 

All shot with Canon Rebel T2i with Canon 100mm F2.8.













































































































Again, Brian and family, thanks for having us all over. It was a great time! I told my whole family today about how many frogs and plants were there. Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Pictures!*

It was nice meeting you too Sam  You and anyone else on here are more than welcome to drop by and see the plants if you're near Anaheim. The best days for me are Mon and Tues evenings, and Weds during the day. I just spent all day clearing out my propagation tanks and bleaching them to get ready for a new round of cuttings tomorrow. I figure I'll rotate what I'm taking cuttings of out of the 120+ plant species that I have, so there will always be something new at least for awhile.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Big thanks to everyone from me as well. Had an awesome time and if anyone is ever near long beach, hit me up and well get a beer and talk frogs. 

Frank, awesome shots especially the calling photos! I want that lens.

I hope my new green sips get as big as those monsters Brian has!

Andre, get going on that garage man. I can't wait to come check it out even tho my wallet is a little sore from this meet. =) 

I'll post pics of the new intermedius/sips/leucs hopping all over bonnie's plants as soon as I get a chance.

-brett


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Great meet! It was nice meeting everyone and thanks again to Brian for hosting and the people who showed up with supplies. Check out this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/67376-lighting-humidity-qs.html#post588939 I made with pics of my tanks semi planted and seeded thanks to the people selling supplies. and a few Questions I have...Can't wait for the next meet


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Wow, I really had such a great time. What a lovely family you have Brian! I also have to thank all of you for my new frogs and plants, my frog room has been hard to leave with its new sights and sounds. It was so good to get reacquainted with some of you and get to meet some new frog friends. You S. Cal guys are the best! Please say hello if you come through Vegas. 

Sally


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2011)

It was such a wonderful experience meeting everybody!! I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you all. Thank You Brian for inviting me into your home and all your hospitality. And Thank You SCADS for making a guy from Vegas feel so welcome. I had a great time and look forward to forging a lot of new friendships.
I'll be sure to post some pictures of my mantellas when I get a camera with a macro feature.

Steve


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks alot for hosting the event Brian, the events was great, too bad i couldn't stay long..

Milez


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Brian for hosting such a great party. It was great and you have a very cool frog room. Thanks Eric for the Auratus and thanks Redhead for bringing out the Azureus for me. Let's have another party sooner rather than later. Hope to see some of you guys at frog day.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I just wasn't to ask if anyone found any cash on the ground at the meeting? If you did please contact me. I know its a long shot, but i thought i would try


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Brian thanks man for holding the meet at your place - your frog room is any frogger's paradise. I look very foward to the next meet to see everyone again - thanks again to everyone i got the plants and other items off of!


----------

